# Pearlscale Cichlids in a 135G Tank.



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Tonight I picked up the last 7 pearlscale cichlids that immus21 had and added them to the rest I bought a week ago. I put them in and started to watch them for a bit and noticed that 2 of the ones I already had in the tank were protecting an area of the tank. They are getting ready to breed I hope. They are the pair in the pic. Here are just a couple pics I took. Sorry they are not the best quality.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is a video taken of them defending there area.

20121212 213245 - YouTube


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is a video taken of them defending there area.

20121212 213245 - YouTube


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking good Paul. Looks like you are sticking around for a while. 

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## JoeMc (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice fish, I was tempted to get a few but dont have a big enough tank.......yet. Maybe I can get some fry off you in the future!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Foxtail said:


> Looking good Paul. Looks like you are sticking around for a while.
> 
> Sent via the Shining.


Waiting to get my knee operated on again. I hope they get it all fixed this time. Hope to be all moved by spring 2013.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

A few more shots taken tonight. Using my phone camera so quality is lacking.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks promising Paul. Here's a video of what you should soon see in your tank...

Pearlscale and fry - YouTube


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Immus21 said:


> Looks promising Paul. Here's a video of what you should soon see in your tank...
> 
> Pearlscale and fry - YouTube


That is cool that you already have some fry from your pair.
I currently see no eggs but I am sure they are there somewhere.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

My fish have decided to give me a christmas gift this year. I have 2 pairs out of 17 Pearlscales and the 1st pair have free swimming fry that was noticed today. The 2nd pair laid eggs and I got to watch them. It was very cool. I did record them and will upload the videos to you tube and post the link here when done.

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ME. I could not have asked for a better gift this year from them.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Live fry and eggs video.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow. Knew they would pair off fast but 2 pairs at once!  Nice work.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Immus21 said:


> Wow. Knew they would pair off fast but 2 pairs at once!  Nice work.


I owe it all to you. They are all regular bodies but that is ok.


----------

